# Well that's a mess



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Cleanup underway after massive Kansas train derailment


Images courtesy Lawrence Police DOUGLAS COUNTY—Authorities and railroa



hayspost.com


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Ouch!!!!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, that's problematic, isn't it?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

whats spilled from the cars, canola ??


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’m pretty sure they don’t haul canola in open top hoppers….

Plus the fact that the news story said they were coal cars….


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i didn't see that part of it , thanks


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Cleanup needs to be quick since coal will spontaneously ignite under certain conditions.

Gee, just think, some years from now none of that stuff will be needed anymore!


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Harlow and the Morgan brothers have already headed up there. They threw grain shovels in the back of grandpa's 68 GMC. Took them two hours to get that old grain truck to run. One has to pour gas down the carburetor. But when it goes it goes like no bodies business. They are hoping to make some beer money. Grandpa's fit to be tied.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

More coal trains to make power for batteries... I imagine we will see a lot more of this ....


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Coal derailments are the worst!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Coal derailments are the worst!


Any worst case scenario can be made worse. Just add fire or a tornado or a hurricane or an earthquake or a tsunami or an airliner crashing into it or a sinkhole opening up...you get the idea. But yeah, coal spills are messy.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

They suck for those on the ground, that coal dust gets into everything


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting drone fly-over 24 hours later.



https://www.koamnewsnow.com/train-derailment-near-lawrence-kan/


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Those crews are simply amazing. They do the impossible.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I figured we'd see RJ Corman on that job. Alas, no red trucks.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

UP doesn’t use RJ Corman much, they use Hulcher most of the time, or local contractors


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

ie; Harlow and the Morgan brothers.


----------

